# Hello from Burlington, ON



## Noltez (Jun 2, 2021)

Greetings all.  Rookie from southern Ontario.  Recently purchased a SB 10K to begin into some metal working.  I hope to use the lathe to repair and create tooling for work and pleasure.  Already used it to repair an $80 tire balancing ring.  Thanks for the ad.


----------



## Canadium (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome aboard a great bunch of members and friends are found here, enjoy!
Born in Hamilton, raised and educated at Stoney Creek.


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## trlvn (Jun 2, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 2, 2021)

welcome from a former Burlingtonian!


----------



## Crosche (Jun 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 3, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Chip Maker (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome from Peterborough!


----------



## Hruul (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK


----------

